# Gmat or gre ?



## subashj (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi guys,I am an engineering student ,next july I'll be graduating with a engineers degree in electronics and communication .My question is 
1)After engineering I want to go for a master's degree ,I'm very much fascinated by the business and management line but I'm good in programming languages ,programming really interests me.So should i go for MS in computer science course?
2)If i opt for mba (I think as it is a management course where programming is not included)then I'll wont be coding any long and obviously I have to focus on my course subjects then,so will that be a good decision for me ?
please tell me your views ...


----------



## Faun (Mar 7, 2012)

Boils down to "do you feel more exciting developing things or managing things" ?


----------



## subashj (Mar 7, 2012)

Faun said:


> Boils down to "do you feel more exciting developing things or managing things" ?


I very much like programming,my stream is electronics but somehow I've managed to learn java & dot net . I'm preferring Mba because now I'm not having a good time in engineering my average % is 60 ,I'm fed up of my college and course so to avoid this "engineering horror show" I'm opting for MBA,I think a change of stream could be bring me peace atlast..


----------



## digitaltab (Mar 7, 2012)

give both tests, choose the one in which you score most...


----------



## subashj (Mar 7, 2012)

what about the syllabus ? Is it same in both of them or it's different ?



Shivam24 said:


> give both tests, choose the one in which you score most...


what about the syllabus ? Is it same in both of them or it's different ?


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 7, 2012)

For the Syllabus Check these sites
GMAT - Test Structure & Overview

GRE - GRE Revised General Test: About the GRE revised General Test

Many univs accept GRE scores for MBA. Check this list GRE Revised General Test: MBA Programs that Accept the GRE


----------



## Faun (Mar 7, 2012)

subashj said:


> I very much like programming,my stream is electronics but somehow I've managed to learn java & dot net . I'm preferring Mba because now I'm not having a good time in engineering my average % is 60 ,I'm fed up of my college and course so to avoid this "engineering horror show" I'm opting for MBA,I think a change of stream could be bring me peace atlast..



There is a difference b/w how we are taught here in India and the approach in US univs.

That should let you off the hook.


----------



## digitaltab (Mar 7, 2012)

same syllabus


----------



## subashj (Mar 7, 2012)

Faun said:


> There is a difference b/w how we are taught here in India and the approach in US univs.
> 
> That should let you off the hook.


What is the difference between pursuing masters degree in india and pursuing masters degree in abroad?



Sudh4r said:


> For the Syllabus Check these sites
> GMAT - Test Structure & Overview
> 
> GRE - GRE Revised General Test: About the GRE revised General Test
> ...


Thank you.I got it.



Shivam24 said:


> give both tests, choose the one in which you score most...


Leaving it that late and deciding on the marks obtained,I think it will not be a good idea.It's better to have one in hand rather than two in a bush.


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2012)

subashj said:


> What is the difference between pursuing masters degree in india and pursuing masters degree in abroad?



Ask Infra_red_dude or any person from tdf who's gone to US for Masters.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 9, 2012)

Faun said:


> Ask Infra_red_dude or any person from tdf who's gone to US for Masters.



Projects... real world projects. You are made to work on real world projects ( and yes, that can be killing sometimes!). You get more hands-on experience and the syllabus is not decided by some university head but the Professor who is more up-to-date on Industry trends.


----------



## komalpateledu (Mar 15, 2012)

As mentioned by you programming is your forte. So if you select any of the programming courses then it would be most appropriate. But you have also mentioned that you are keenly interested in doing management degree M.B.A. then there are some of the courses which give you opportunity to do programming as well as use your management skill. There are courses in MBA like IT specializations and MBA System. Opt for those.


----------

